# Fna



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

I had fna done. My throat is sore but no big deal. The radiologist said it would probably come back inconclusive or undiagnostic....great. He said not to have another biopsy unless the ultrasound showed blood flow or some other indication of cancer. He was very nice...but....really? Let it go? I don't want to make a big deal about it...but my ultrasound indicated growth and even the radiologist indicated how heterogenius everything is and that it is hard to see on ultrasound. Is that a good enough reason to have a biopsy? I don't know. I am very happy it is probably benign. How long do I chase this? Am I looking too hard? Im asking for an honest opinion. I didn't WANT or go looking to have thyroid issues. The doctors led me down this path. Oh well. Im very frustrated. All I know is my thyroid swells all the time....now I have lymph nodes that are enlarged (maybe its just a cold or a virus?).... Im going to ice my neck and forget about all of this....sorry for my rant.

Thanks for listening these past few weeks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> I had fna done. My throat is sore but no big deal. The radiologist said it would probably come back inconclusive or undiagnostic....great. He said not to have another biopsy unless the ultrasound showed blood flow or some other indication of cancer. He was very nice...but....really? Let it go? I don't want to make a big deal about it...but my ultrasound indicated growth and even the radiologist indicated how heterogenius everything is and that it is hard to see on ultrasound. Is that a good enough reason to have a biopsy? I don't know. I am very happy it is probably benign. How long do I chase this? Am I looking too hard? Im asking for an honest opinion. I didn't WANT or go looking to have thyroid issues. The doctors led me down this path. Oh well. Im very frustrated. All I know is my thyroid swells all the time....now I have lymph nodes that are enlarged (maybe its just a cold or a virus?).... Im going to ice my neck and forget about all of this....sorry for my rant.
> 
> Thanks for listening these past few weeks.


Good to hear from you! Get the ice on but do not forget about all of this. I do agree though that you need a "breather!" Being ill and trying to advocate for one's self can wear you down to a pulp!

Please let us know when the results come in.

When I replied, I was wishing I had your "history" handy. New posts always throw me and I don't have time to hunt down previous posts. Wah!


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks Andros.
My family is beginning to think I am crazy. They tell me to just forget about all this, eat healthy and it will all go away. I will just wait for the results. 
radiology tells me tomorrow or Friday, which means Monday or Tuesday (ha ha).

La Ti Da! lol

-Have a great day.

Thannks Andros 

I am done. Tired, Spent, Angry, Sad, and now Sore....lol


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> Thanks Andros.
> My family is beginning to think I am crazy. They tell me to just forget about all this, eat healthy and it will all go away. I will just wait for the results.
> radiology tells me tomorrow or Friday, which means Monday or Tuesday (ha ha).
> 
> ...


You are not alone in this; many here have walked in your shoes. We will get you through. Take a little respite.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words.

-Christi


----------

